# What am I looking at?



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

I think Rhom


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd say compressus. Got any more pictures?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to tell from that picture...but it resembles S. altuvei to me. Bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Could be the flash though. Do you know where the fish was collected?


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hard to tell from that picture...but it resembles S. altuvei to me. Bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Could be the flash though. Do you know where the fish was collected?


Told Guyana.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree looks like a comp


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I also think compressus as well but you need to get some better pics up and with no flash.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like a comp to me too


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

IMO. It's a compressus. This species alway's get's sold as rhom's. It has the elongated spot's above the midbody line (forgot the proper name,lol). And,below that line it has the collection of small dot's. It also has the high sloped back, with vinny rhom like beacked nose. Red on the gill plate and anal fin, is typical. 
Nice looking p, I would buy or keep it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RonW said:


> Hard to tell from that picture...but it resembles S. altuvei to me. Bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Could be the flash though. Do you know where the fish was collected?


Told Guyana.
[/quote]
Well...altuvei is Venesuala...but that is right next door. I still think the fish is S. altuvei.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

[/quote]
Well...altuvei is Venesuala...but that is right next door. I still think the fish is S. altuvei.
[/quote]

Im just curios GG where do you see altuvei. you know better then me just trying to learn thats why i ask. i looked hard but couldnt see it.

To the OP is the fish in question from a sponsor? only ask because i dont really trust it when a store says it came from a specific place but a sponsor saying it came from guyana holds more weight to me.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Saw this fish on aqua bid listed as rhom. Didn't see it myself, it is what it is though, accept it!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

PDOGGY said:


> Saw this fish on aqua bid listed as rhom. Didn't see it myself, it is what it is though, accept it!










it def aint a rhom...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AS fan said:


> Im just curios GG where do you see altuvei. you know better then me just trying to learn thats why i ask. i looked hard but couldnt see it.
> 
> To the OP is the fish in question from a sponsor? only ask because i dont really trust it when a store says it came from a specific place but a sponsor saying it came from guyana holds more weight to me.


Just that the fish has bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Compressus and altuvei are really close....it is only the lack of spotting that makes me lean towards altuvei. Like I said thought...it could be the flash in that picture that is washing it out.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Hard to tell from that picture...but it resembles S. altuvei to me. Bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Could be the flash though. Do you know where the fish was collected?


Told Guyana.
[/quote]
Well...altuvei is Venesuala...but that is right next door. I still think the fish is S. altuvei.
[/quote]

I think that the flash is obsuring the rest of the spots below the lateral line.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ja said:


> Hard to tell from that picture...but it resembles S. altuvei to me. Bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Could be the flash though. Do you know where the fish was collected?


Told Guyana.
[/quote]
Well...altuvei is Venesuala...but that is right next door. I still think the fish is S. altuvei.
[/quote]

I think that the flash is obsuring the rest of the spots below the lateral line.
[/quote]
That's just guesing without a better pic I'm afraid.
Can you get a better one, to show the ventral area ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you look beside the gill plate you can see that the spotting goes below the lateral line.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im just curios GG where do you see altuvei. you know better then me just trying to learn thats why i ask. i looked hard but couldnt see it.
> 
> To the OP is the fish in question from a sponsor? only ask because i dont really trust it when a store says it came from a specific place but a sponsor saying it came from guyana holds more weight to me.


Just that the fish has bars and minimal spotting below the lateral line. Compressus and altuvei are really close....it is only the lack of spotting that makes me lean towards altuvei. Like I said thought...it *could be the flash in that picture that is washing it out.*
[/quote]

I think that's what it is.. I can see more spots below the lateral line than I've seen on altuvies

I say compressus


----------

